# Snack sticks and refrigeration



## mschwartz26

Probably a dumb question (more of a food safety question) but how do most store your snack sticks after they are smoked?  The assumption is they have cure in them and fully cooked during smoking (approx 160 degrees +/-).  My main question is do they need to be refrigerated?  If not, how long will they stay fresh/good to eat?  I know most will say they don't last that long but would like to know what is best if they do stay around!


----------



## driedstick

I usually vac pac and freeze mine after smoking but I have had some in the fridge for a week or so,, If Nepas doesn't chime in soon PM I think he sends them oversees to military family so he would probably know. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## chef jimmyj

Yes they are Cured and Cooked but the cure dissipates over time, 10 days or so, and to avoid bacterial spoilage, refrigerate in a airy container. Simply leaving in a zipbag, they will get a harmless white mold eventually but, any other color, toss them. If you are going to make more than the amount that will be eaten in a month, freeze. Another option is to let them dry to the consistency of Slim Jims...JJ


----------



## mschwartz26

Got it.  What started this is I want to take some to friends on a trip next week.  I would be traveling for about 12 hours and wouldn't be able to keep them cold just using carry on luggage.  Then I put more thought into it and realized I leave them in the smoker longer than that so I should be fine.

If I were to let snack sticks dry to the consistency of Slim Jims...do you let them dry in the smoker or sitting out on your counter?  If on the smoker, how long would you do this for and at what temperature?  Once dried like that how long do you think they would last sitting on the counter?

A big thanks again!


----------



## chef jimmyj

This time of year in PA/NJ, I just open the door to my MES and let them hang. Still no insects, 70° day and 50 at night. Maybe 3 days or so and my stcks have shrunk by half. I can't say how long they last...I make 15 Lb batches and most are gone in 1-2 week with everyone around and give aways. I have found sticks in the refer drawer that were fine a month later. Even drying them, I would toss a large batch in the refer, you are not measuring water activity and Ph for truely room temp stable, so better safe than sorry...JJ


----------



## BGKYSmoker

mschwartz26 said:


> Probably a dumb question (more of a food safety question) but how do most store your snack sticks after they are smoked?  The assumption is they have cure in them and fully cooked during smoking (approx 160 degrees +/-).  My main question is do they need to be refrigerated?  If not, how long will they stay fresh/good to eat?  I know most will say they don't last that long but would like to know what is best if they do stay around!


After smoking i put them in brown paper bags (before cutting) in the fridge, this will take any surface moisture from the casings and put a dryness to the sticks. (remember these aint dripping wet prime rib sticks) when you say 160* your not taking the meat IT to 160? thats starting whats called a fat-out. ideal IT of the meat is 150-152. Yes you should fridge the finished sticks even if you vac seal unless you have them small packs of moisture absorb. Shelf stable sticks are good for vac sealed for 10 days, fridge for 2-3 weeks (un opened) freezer for 1 year. Try not to put your finished sticks in a zip lock as this can create moisture and the sticks will go bad wishing days. I have shipped to my 2 sons in iraq/afghn and they arrive just fine. Shipped 80 lbs of jerky and it also got there just fine but only lasted a couple days after they shared it with buddys.

If you like the slim jim dryness, try the brown paper bag in the fridge for couple days, you should have no problem with them traveling.

Hope this helped some.


----------



## daveomak




----------



## mschwartz26

Great...thanks for the replies!

One of my buddies really likes spicy things.  I am not sure if he will be ready for the Ghost Pepper and Carolina Reaper powder I am putting into these.  It is probably best that I don't tell him what is in these until after he eats them!


----------

